# Delaware Catfish 4/2 & 4/3



## CrappieManiac (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I am crazy and was determined to fish this weekend. On Saturday me and my brother-n-law sat through the cold, wind, rain, sleet and snow. At one point it was snowing so hard you could not see across the lake. Everything was snow covered. When we would cast out we were throwing snow and ice everywhere. But it was a dream come true! I have always wanted to fish in weather like Saturday's. It was even better because the catfish were just as crazy. They hit off and on all day. We ended up filling 2 coolers. Most were in the 2-3 pound range with several going 7+ and at least 1 over 8. 

Went back today and only managed 3 keepers. The water had come way up over night. 

I'll take another snow storm, only if I can go catfishing in it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you keep all the cats you always keep? I know it's legal to keep all you want out of Delaware since its larger than 700 acres, but was just wondering.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CATCH-PHOTO-RELEASE..........OR........Selective Harvest for ME!!!!!



Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great day catching cats..For me there is no such thing as a keeper, when it comes to Catfish, I release them all big or small...But as long as it is legal to keep coolers full of fish, people will continue to do so.


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

i dont see what is wrong with keeping legal fish...i mainly practice catch and release..but it really makes me mad when fisherman criticize those who keep fish...bass tournaments kill more fish than any significant fisherman harvest on any given lake..i have fished tournaments and witnessed the weigh ins where the bass are just tossed in the lake and smack down on the water and half end up floating on top..thats what makes me mad.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

that happens at ALMOST every bass tournaments i've ever been to. yet people criticize you for eating legal sized fish !!! Crazy !!! i run a small tournament club where everytime i turn around some BIGTIME bass fishermen or catfishermen is criticizing us......about do you do this or do you do that ?? which is bull we handle our fish as carefully as possible and every effort is made to revive them before they are put back into the water and if they are in questionable health they are kept and eaten , NOT WASTED !!! ive been at several tournaments run by the BIGTIMERS where fish are left to ROT and like you said thrown into the water from 30 ft away !!! is this ok ??? keep eating those cats !!! thats what you pay a license fee for !!!! sometimes i feel like PETA is getting inside way to many fishermens heads !!! IT IS AND ALWAYS WILL BE OK TO EAT A FISH !!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Did I once Critize anyone? You both need to back up, I asked a question. I even said it was legal, you say thats what license are for, I agree. Buckeye, You are the one critizing other fishermen "bass tournaments kill more fish than any significant fisherman harvest on any given lake..i have fished tournaments and witnessed the weigh ins where the bass are just tossed in the lake and smack down on the water and half end up floating on top..thats what makes me mad." I simply asked a question. I'd like to know how many peopl are keeping 2 coolers full of fish. Back up & red my post again. By the way I think your both wrong about the Bass Tournys. I think most tourny Bass fishermen are some of the most ethical guys you'll find, just as the guys/gals who run the tournys. There are dead fish penatlies. Most tounrys I've seein in Ohio lakes the Bass are put back in at the docs & NEVER have I once seen someone throw a Bass into water 30 ft away. The person that did that would loose respect from his fellow tourney anglers and if were really at a local club event, I'd think the guy wouldnt be allowed back in the club. Again, I was asking a question, to find out the facts so I wouldnt spew off & make assumptions, like the both of you have. PETA....... I'm the biggest anti PETA person you'll find. I'll stop now, if you'd like to continue this, PM me.


----------



## CrappieManiac (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm just a fisherman. I don't break the law and follow all the rules. I do practice selective harvest. I have a quota on the fish I keep to prevent waisted meat. I take only what my family and I can enjoy. Besides, if I did keep every fish I caught I would be sleeping with the fishes. 

I am new to this site and my intent is only to share a great outing. I look forward to sharing the fishing knowledge that I have and learning new stuff. Maybe the next time I'll just say "they were biting".


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

no, thanks for your response. I was just wondering if you kept everything or were selective. I'm glad to know you didnt keep everything (ie: the small ones) & also glad to know you had a good day. I'm C&R, but thats just me, as we are all diff. Thanks again for replying.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey CrappieManiac, welcome to the site! Sounds like you guys had a great time, especially with the conditions on Saturday. As you have found there are a wide range of opinions here!! Enjoy the fish...


----------



## CrappieManiac (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!

In all of my fishing I release the small ones and miss enough of the big ones. On the lighter side, I do have a new dance step called "The Cat Back Shuffle". On the bank, when ever I set the hook on a cat I ease back as far as I can go shuffling my feet as not to trip over a rock. It looks funny but it works. They talk about me until they have a big'n pull off because they didn't shuffle back. After that they're lined up for dance class.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear you had such a good day of fishing filling two coolers full.

That's just idiotic.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds like a good day fishing, congrats. i need a day like that.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i was going to refrain from posting,but as usual,negative posting has got the best of me  
first off,the guy is a new member.
that said,i don't know for sure if he's trolling or is legit,so i'll assume he's legit,in which case a couple people have made a great first impression with their negativity.if you people don't like the fact that he kept more fish than YOU PERSONALLY think he should,sorry 'bout your luck.best to just keep quiet,than to blast someone just because they aren't the type of fisherman that you are,or want them to be.nobody has a clue how often he fishes,or how many he normally keeps/consumes.
i set my own standards within the law,and don't much care if it suits others or not.and as long as others are within the law,it's not my place to give them grief because their standards may not be te same as mine.

secondly,if the guy is trolling,then he found some willing biters,as usual


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks misfit, I was thinking the same thing.
Maybe the guy only keeps fish once a year or something.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great job man....You bought the license, you eat the fish. They were put in there for that reason guys..


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job. Keep posting. Ignore the negative posts. We keep two coolers full of fish when we go to Canada and NOBODY frowns on that. Walleye is good eatin'. 

Lighten up guys. He did nothing illegal.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Two coolers full of fish on a snowy, rainy, windy, just plain yucky day. Congrats. I can't even fill two coolers full if I added all the fish I catch in a season. Some people have all the luck. Welcome to the site. You can post all the information you want. You should probably start with the exact location of this fishing spot and any other locations you have luck in.   Good luck next time out.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Another thing to consider about keeping that many channel cats is that I believe the state has a very strong stocking program for channels. The reason for this is that the state knows that there is a rather large harvest on them. Keeping a few small to medium size channel cats in my mind is perfectly acceptable. I personally would have stayed away from the ones over 4-5 pounds just because I don't like the taste of them when they are larger. At any rate, as was mentioned he followed all regulations and is taking the fish home to eat. That to me seems okay. I just wish I could get out and do the same some time soon.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

you cant teach anyone anything by banging them over the heads with lessons. you also cant judge someone by one comment. maybe could say great catch. heck of a day. hope you dont waste em .


----------



## crankmaster (Mar 19, 2005)

There's nothing better tasting than channel-cat fillets! The bigger the fish, the better, because obviously, the bigger the fillets! Cut away the red meat, it's all milk-white when it's deep fried. I like mine rolled in Italian seasoned bread crumbs, after it's crispy on the outside, we make a tartar sauce that we like to either dip it in or cover it with, outstanding! And good for you.

For you shipdits that cracked on this guy for keeping those catfish....shame on you! He's within his rights, and you know that. He & his family eat them, they don't go to waste.

But for that matter, that isn't why you posted, you want to save the poor catfish from pain, or you actually think the channel catfish will become extinct from our waters because of this, or the population will be "Hurt"?

Get a grip, you ignorant fools! Channel cats have been in our waters forever, & they always will be, or at least his actions won't put a dent in the population. Take his cooler x 2,000? Oh yeah, but that ain't gonna happen.

I agree with conservation 100%, but you do-goodies with no brains sound so stupid. "Throw-back every fish you catch". What a bunch of whimps. Fish are not only fun to catch, but fun/good to eat. If you were deer hunters, would you throw back the deer you just shot?

You sound like PETA members to me, & if so, you have no business here. I'll bet you don't use live minnows to catch crappie, because you can't bear to kill the minnows.

I'll butt-heads with you on every such posts you make, so be ready. You are wrong, I'm right, & the law says so.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey ed,old buddy.how ya doin'? :T :T


----------



## crankmaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey, got lots more gray hairs, aches & pains, I hope you're okay! I know you weren't in the best of health, I got on your case a lot, I really love ya Rick! You're a great guy & a lot of fun to be around.

I'm not going to fish tournaments this year, just for fun & food with my wife. We're gonna pick our fishing days, where the weather is nice.

I'd like to catch some of those Buckeye Lake Wipers, but I don't know if they still school in the same spot, any clues?

Ed


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wanna share where you got those yummy kitties at?


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats why God put fish on this earth, to eat. In a big lake like that there is nothing wrong with keeping as many as you want, but in small lakes and ponds I do not approve of taking alot of fish out.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i WAS going to respond further to this but it is pointless !! EAT ALL THE FISH YOU LEGALLY CAN EAT !!! CONGRATS ON YOUR AWESOME CATCH !! the negative-saying dogooders can look the other way if they dont like it !!! You buy a license which helps stock the lakes and you have every right to keep your fish !!!


----------



## fishy mcgee (Mar 24, 2005)

This thread makes me think that some folks aren't getting enough time on the water, a bit grouchy.

I think most fishermen are pretty responsible. I catch-release in the smaller ponds I fish because I want to be able to keep fishing there. When I'm in a massive lake like Delaware, I'd keep whatever I wanted to clean and eat (within the regs, that is).

I'd imagine that if there are enough cats in the water to fill a cooler or two in a couple hours of fishing, there's a good chance there might be too many for the habitat. That's a heck of a lot of fish to get in an outing. Personally, I'd rather not clean that many fish (and my wife would prefer it too).

I'm pretty new to the site. Let's not all get too preachy about what's "right" when it comes to fishing. Fish within the rules, respect the fishing hole and enjoy the time on the water. 

Do any of you say anything if you see another fisherman leaving his garbage by the water? If I see one more friggin' worm container or massive wad of fishing line, I'm going to scream. Although I've never actually seen anyone leaving stuff behind.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Fishy Mcgee, I don't want to add to this argument (nothing will get resolved in this post), but I wanted to say Amen to your comment about trash, because I do believe it's our responsibility to pick up after ourselves, and if we consider ourselves fishermen(women), it's also our duty to pick up extra trash. Like you, I've never witnessed anyone tossing garbage on the ground, but there sure is enough of it lying around. This probably belongs in it's own post.

I noticed there wasn't a Conservation board on this site, but I think it's impossible to be a fisherman without being a conservationist.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jsalkas said:


> I noticed there wasn't a Conservation board on this site, but I think it's impossible to be a fisherman without being a conservationist.


 Amen! Very good point... and you are also right that we have really strayed from the original post.


----------



## CrappieManiac (Mar 17, 2005)

I am trying to come up with something to say and I don't know why. Catch & release is a personal choice. My choice is to enjoy the fish I catch breaded, deep fried, coated in hot sauce with some fried potatoes. Nothing said here will change that. 

I am legit when it comes to fishing. I am serious about my craft and excellent at what I do. I am here because I do not mind sharing the knowledge that I have and will continue to be open minded towards other's ideas. Just know that your C&R criticism will fall on a deaf ear. 

I have found cats all over the lake. For the past 2-3 weeks they have been active in the deeper sections. The best bait has been fresh shad. I'm using a whole 3" shad and they don't leave it alone for long.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks mods for takign care of that. I deleted & re wrote this, since everything is over.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome to hear! now I just wish I had some shad to try around here!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Well this will be my 1st pulled post in more than 6 years between GFO & OGF most likely. I'm not going to sit here & let some newbie to the site like "crankmaster". If a mod seems okay w/ a newbie calling us "Ignorant Fools" "Stupid" & a "Whimp" then I feel like it's okay for me to call yo Mr. Crankmaster an Arogant *******. I'm not a little 12 year kid who is going to take something like that. I doubt very seriously if you'd have th backbone to say that stuff in person, although I wish you would.


 I was wondering about all that stuff too. I have been PM'd for things a lot less severe as this. BUT maybe a mod just has not seen it yet


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

First let me welcome you to the site CrappieManiac and congrats on a great day of fishing.

Gentalman lets keep this post on track about a great day of fishing by a new member CrappieManiac, not a C&R debate or a personal attack thread or it will be locked down and pm's sent. Thank you guys for understanding.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan was responding to the post by Crankmaster, who is has been kicked off this site before under a different name I believe.....To each his own, and good fishing to all.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep what you are able to eat. If the state isn't going to put a creel limit on catfish or crappie than I have no problem seeing someone haul home a good meal.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

as jack said,you've just been snagged by the great crankmaster,AKA patriot,ed mowery,and a few names i can't remember.
:T is his hobby,so don't take it personally(unless he singles you out by name),cause that is his intent 
he just likes to mess with everyone,without prejudice,and only occasionally gets personal  
anyway,i'll be out on hoover today,looking for some channel cats,myself.
doubt i'll catch 2 coolers full,but hopefully eneough for a couple meals


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up guys. Let me finish my postings on this thread up by saying the following:

Crappiemaniac, great day of cattin. Your day sounded fun, I too have had my best day of cattin while it was snowing. Go figure.....

OGF, as well as life would be boring if we all shared the same views & opinons!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappiemaniac,

Welcome to OGF, Sounds like you had a fun day of fishing in less than fun weather. Not many braved the elements to fish that day for sure.


To everyone else,

Please explain something to me that I've always wondered about.

What happened to personal rights? If anyone tried to tell you how to live, talk, pray, fish, etc, you would tell them to mind their own business, yet so, so, many fisherman try to shove their personal ethics and beliefs down other fisherman's throats. It is the bass guys screaming for 100% C&R, or the guys yelling at the bass guys for bed fishing, or guys yelling about the Maumee walleye spawn, or the Smallmouth spawn in Erie, or keeping a flathead to eat, or muskie from below the dams, or saugeye that are small, or panfish that are too large, carp with a bow, or 2 coolers of channels. These are all legal under the current law.

Why does any one fisherman feel that they have the right to ridicule another fisherman for actions that are within the law. They don't and it really reflects very, very, poorly on the ones standing on the soapbox yelling out the self righteous proclamation, I am better than you. 

I promise not to tell you how to fish if you don't try and tell me.

Kim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well said Kim!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Several of us that posted on this thread have a difference of opinon, and while it was a little hairy, but noone crossed that "line" until crankmaster. Shoot for example Crankus Max & I didnt have the same view but at the very same time were having a reg conversation in another thread. I dont think any of us that post regualry ever personally attack someone , I would hope that anyone that has ever talked to me on here would agree that I'd never purposly personally attack them. If I had a problem w/ some for instance that Rockbass (just an example) did to me, I'd talk it out w/ him personally. I'm a big boy and man enough to stand up straight & tall & say "I'm sorry", and would like to do that now, just in case anyone (w/, exception of crankmaster) thought I was preaching to them personally. So hopefulyl no harm done, and shoot I'm going to find out the spot Crappiemaniac was at & am going to fish for cats instead fo crappie @ the OGF Crappie Open! I bet I'll get the :B award!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim, I think what it boils down to is this..Alot not all of us catch and release catfishermen think that catfish should have creel and size limits, such as other fish do..Example, Walleye, and bass..And we do get overly offended, when someone catces and keeps alot of catfish, even if it is legal.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey, where did I come into this?? All I said is that I agreed with H2O on why was this guy was aloud to say these things......


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey fellas..The Crankmaster is gone!  
Sorry it took us a little bit.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks H20. I feel the same way. We don't always agree on what is being said. That doesn't give someone the right to act childish and throw around insults in a tantrum. Some people just don't get it....

Let's all have a group hug and sing koom-ba-yah!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

kim,
you're quite the orator.
very well put,as usual 
and i think you and most everyone on here,knows your thoughts on the subject pretty much reflect my views. live and let live,i say. 

lewis,
what's that big smilie face all about?    

btw,i caught some nice channels today,and did keep a few eater size for zfish and my wife.those big boys went back in the lake,in hopes that i'll catch them again when they attain "BUBBA" status


----------



## chubcity (Apr 22, 2005)

I've spent a lot of time reading all the threads, to see the views of the regular posters in particular. But this one, I found to be biased, and unfair in it's end result.

This guy, Crappielooker, keeps a bunch of channel cats to eat, perfectly within his legal rights. He gets verbally slammed for it by other posters who supposedly are fishermen. Some "Flathunter" guy says he wouldn't eat a catfish no matter what size, basically implies it's wrong to eat one. Then a guy named "Crankfaster" sounds off in defense of Crapielooker, and all other fishermen who keep only their legal limit, and you boot him from this forum?

I read his post carefully, and although a bit hostile, I found nothing offensive in it as a licensed Ohio fisherman, on the contrary. Agree to disagree, don't boot people who share a different view, expecially if that view is based on our legal rights. There was no profanity in his post, I'm worried that I can't say what I feel here, that if I'm not a member of the "Club", you'll boot me.

You'll end up with a forum of nothing but weak people who share only your views. I hope that isn't the agenda here.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No, you'll much more likely be booted for being a jerk and or trouble maker. If you dont like it, leave. By the way Crappielooker wasnt the one who caught the fish.-Just to clear that up. 

Flathunter- So what if he wont keep a catfish, Is that any conern of yours? You cant get upset for someone saying they are C&R then gripe about their way fo fishing. Thats being a Hypocrite.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

chubcity.

Just a heads up. Crankmaster wasn't removed because of his ideas, values, or anything of the sort. He was removed MONTHS ago, for being confrontational and threatening members. He then tried to sneak back in.

You're new here (I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on that one ) and making assumptions (which consequently are completely incorrect) without knowing the facts, isn't going to reflect well on you at all. If you want intelligent and meaningful conversation, then show these guys some respect. I'm sure they will show it back.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Chub is Crank.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, the IP's don't match...not even close. Unless of course, crank got a new ISP.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jack,you're catchin' on fast  


> Chub is Crank


----------

